# How a folk hero died



## QC (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/world/how-a-folk-hero-died-in-the-fog-of-war-20090712-dhfp.html

*How a folk hero died in the fog of war*

In the confusion of Afghanistan, Australian soldiers accidentally killed an important ally, writes Brendan Nicholson in Kabul.

The extraordinary life and death of the Afghan war hero Rozi Khan has demonstrated how hard it is to tell friend from foe in Afghanistan's tangled and multilayered conflict.

Rozi, the Chora district governor and a key ally of Western troops in Afghanistan, was accidentally shot dead by Australian soldiers last year.

Delving into the circumstances behind Rozi's tragic death has also shed light on the complicated and constantly changing allegiances at play and how Western troops with little knowledge of those allegiances may sometimes have been unwittingly used as virtual assassins to settle tribal scores.

And how some Taliban fighters who are not hardcore extremists may be wooed away from that loose, varied and organic organisation.

In southern Afghanistan, Rozi's son, Mohamed Daoud, who has taken over from his father, said his people had far more to fear from the corrupt members of President Hamid Karzai's Government than from the Taliban.

Mr Daoud said that since replacing his father as district chief he had given sanctuary to former Taliban fighters in areas controlled by Australian and Dutch troops.

Late on September 17 last year, Rozi received a phone call from a friend who said his home was surrounded by armed men and he feared the Taliban had come to kill him.

Tough and confident, Rozi grabbed his gun and, with two of his men, ran through the darkness towards his friend's home.

There were several armed groups out that night, including Afghan National Police and an Australian special forces patrol.

It is not clear which armed group Rozi's friend had spotted but it was probably the Australians.

Seeing Rozi and his men heading towards them, the Australians thought they were insurgents and shot Rozi dead and wounded his men.

The Dutch media mourned the loss of one of the Netherlands' "bravest allies".

Rozi had become a folk hero in Holland in 2007 after rescuing a group of Dutch soldiers in danger of being wiped out after being surrounded in the Chora Valley by a strong Taliban force.

After his death, the situation was considered so serious that the Prime Minister, Kevin Rudd, telephoned Mr Karzai to apologise and a senior Australian general flew to Tarin Kowt to negotiate a compensation payment to head off any revenge killing of coalition personnel by the dead hero's family.

Mr Karzai expressed his deep sorrow over Rozi's killing but he said it appeared to be the result of a misunderstanding.

Rozi was replaced by a businessman and tribal leader, Jan Mohamed Khan, who is believed to be the biggest grower of opium poppies in Oruzgan.

During a previous time as district governor decades ago Mr Khan gained such a reputation for corruption and brutality that when the Taliban took power in the 1990s they sacked him.

Mr Khan then made a pact with with eight mujahideen commanders, including Rozi, to fight the Taliban together.

But Mr Khan did not fight - he began to co-operate with the Taliban. Later he fled to Pakistan, where he was arrested and jailed.

After his release from jail, he returned to Afghanistan and set out destroy his former allies.

He allegedly enlisted the support of American special forces by claiming that the mujahideen were Taliban. Believing this "intelligence" to be reliable, the Americans helped him to destroy his rivals.

The one mujahideen who kept his power and resources and stayed was Rozi.

The Herald was told that many of those who are described as Taliban in Oruzgan are the survivors of the mujahideen groups who had been fighting the insurgents until they were betrayed by Mr Khan.

These former mujahideen believe they were treated unjustly and because Mr Khan was supported by Mr Karzai, they see him as the face of the Kabul Government.

In 2001, after the Taliban were driven from Kabul, Mr Khan again became Oruzgan governor.

But in 2005 the Dutch, who were alarmed by his corruption and brutality, told Mr Karzai they would not take responsibility for security in the province unless Mr Khan was removed.

Mr Karzai did sack Mr Khan but the next day he appointed him to the powerful national position of chief tribal adviser.

Critics say Mr Karzai needs Mr Khan's support and money.

Then came Rozi's tragic death.

Rozi's son, Mr Daoud, now just 24, was selected to replace his father.

Under new rules he could not be appointed immediately as district governor because he was illiterate, so he was given the title of district chief.

He is now being taught to read and write so that he can be formally appointed as governor.

At Tarin Kowt in southern Afghanistan last week Mr Daoud told the Herald he understood that his father's death was an accident and said he held no grudge against the Australians.

But in another twist that illustrates the complexity of the situation in Afghanistan, Mr Daoud responded with alarm to suggestions that the Dutch military contingent will next year relinquish its lead role in Oruzgan under the NATO alliance.

He said he had great respect for the Dutch troops and civilian officials in Oruzgan.

"The Dutch pay respect to people, they understand the do's and don'ts, and fragile points."

He said he would fear for his safety and the safety of his people if the Dutch left.


----------

